# Soapbox brewing



## JJB (7/12/16)

I just saw soapbox brewing were looking to open up in brisbane somewhere.... does anyone know where?


----------



## TheApathyParty (9/12/16)

I believe they were looking to open in Kangaroo Point, but I think that has changed.


----------



## JJB (11/12/16)

Awesome cheers. I've heard whispers there's a new brewery being built at North Lakes, have you heard anything about this one?


----------



## Motabika (11/12/16)

North lakes brewery already opened. Extract only I believe 

http://thirstychiefs.com.au/


----------



## JJB (12/12/16)

I heard recently there was another in the works


----------



## Motabika (12/12/16)

Oh nice. Hopefully a proper one


----------

